# I looked but I still can't find........



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

anyone who has done a v8 swap into a Datsun 510. Is it even possible? If anyone can show me some links that would help alot. If you can't what would be the biggest engine that could fit in a 510?

thanks,
Truett


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/pictures/album4.html

http://britishv8.org/swaps/510v8.htm

Lew


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

Your the man.......... thanks :thumbup: 

Truett


----------

